# New Harley



## GaryHibbert (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## mneeley490 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hmmm. No picture loading for me.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 10, 2014)

Canadian Harley.jpg



__ GaryHibbert
__ Mar 16, 2014






Hey guys

Harley just came out with new edition HD softail.  It is being marketed strictly in the Canadian market, but after the ugly winter a lot of our southern neighbors had, we ARE willing to export it to the US.  Just keep in mind that since this is a genuine Harley accessory, you'll probably have to take out a second mortgage in order to buy it.

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 10, 2014)

Sorry.  Don't know what happened. Here's try #2

Gary


----------

